# Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn



## herrmänn11 (24. September 2008)

moin moin,

wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand schon am Plattensee war um dort auf Karpfen zu angeln, oder was es dort noch ausser Zander zu fangen gibt ? Würd mich über eure erfahrungsberichte freuen.


----------



## harti911 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn*

Also ich habe mal am Plattensee auf Karpfen gefischt...

Puh, da muss ich erst mal ganz schön im Kopf rumkramen, denn das ist schon eben her und zwar war das ganze im Jahr 2001 glaube ich.

Ich habe seiner Zeit dort vom Boot aus gefischt, da erstens Angelplätze rar gesäht waren, zumindest dort wo ich war und zweitens es die wesentlich erfolgsversprechende Variante war.
So war es mit möglich die großen Schilfkanten zu befischen. Einfach Rod Pod quer ins Boot gestellt, zwei Anker raus und den vorher mit Mais gefütterten Platz beangeln. War ne ziemlich simple Sache, die sehr erfolgreich war und jeden Tag Runs brachte.

Okay, für mich war das ne ziemlich neue Art des Karpfenangelns bzw. Umstellung, wenn man es ansonsten immer gewohnt ist, lecker vom Ufer aus zu angeln... Aber dort haben alle so gefischt...

Nun ja, ob das heute noch so ist und ob es an anderen Stellen wieder ganz anders ausschaut, denn der Tümpel ist ja gerade nicht der Kleinste, kann ich nicht beurteilen!? 

Deswegen bin ich Dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht die größte Hilfe!


----------



## Filz321 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn*

Ich war im Sommer 2002 da, aber leider nicht hauptsächlich zum Angeln. Wir waren auch weit weg vom Touristenbereich und den großen Stränden wo es zugeht wie am Ballermann.

Wenn wir mal Abends geangelt haben, haben wir auf Wurm relativ große Brassen und Aale gefangen. Mit Köderfisch dann hauptsächlich Zander.
Es gibt da aber sehr viele Wasserschlangen zumindest in Ufernähe, meine dass die ab und zu auch mal den köderfisch genommen haben, an Krabben kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Ich hab häufig die Einheimischen Karpfenangler gesehen, die vom Boot aus mit einer eifnach Posenmontage und Mais auf KArpfen geangelt haben.  Da gibt es riesige Schilfgürtel wo mit selsbt mti dieser eifnachen Montage richtig gute Karpfen gefangen werden. So richtig Professionell hat dort wo ichw ar niemand geangelt, dürfte sich also lohnen.

Essoll aber auch einen "Ausgang" geben, sozusagen ein Kanal der Relativ tief ist. Dort wird sehr viel auf Wels gefischt. Zweimeter riesen werden da des öfteren gefangen.
Hab das allerdings nur in einer Angelzeitschrift gelesen, kann dir auch nciht genau sagen wo dieser Bereich liegt. Aber die Welse werden sicherlich wohl im ganzen See zu fangen sein.
In dem Bericht stand auch, dass der komplette See entweder umgekippt, voller Gift war, oder irgenwie sowas. Das hatte dann z.B. ein riesiges aalsterben anch sich gezogen. Allerdings dürfte sichd er Bestand sich bis heute wohl wieder erholt haben, zumindest habe ich dort gut gefangen.


----------



## Petri (24. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn*

Hallo,

in der boardsuche findest dazu ne ganze menge. hab mal nen längeren thread durchgelesen. da stand auch was vonwegen nur mais bringt karpfen. boilies fressen die nicht..

mußt mal suchen. findest bestimmt gute tipps


----------



## herrmänn11 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn*

na das sind doch schon mal aussagekräftige tips bei, dafür erstmal danke für die antworten, ich habe nächstes jahr vor dort mit fam. urlaub zu machen und wollte einfach nebenbei mal die rute auswerfen, und damit ich dann nicht gleich komplettes carptackle mit schleppen will, denn dann ist auto voll, möchte ich eben nur das nötigste mitnehmen.


----------



## Jenö (23. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn*

Hallo Leute,
für Karpfenangeln im Plattensee / Balaton ,hier ein Haus direkt am See ,eigener Steg / Strand ,reinschauen lohnt sich 

http://balatonvilagos.blogspot.com/

Gruß.
Jenö


----------



## Balaton1980 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn*

mahlzeit #h

da wir in balatonmaria, am südufer des balatons, seit ca. 18 jahren ein ferienhaus besitzen, dass im jahr auch 2-3 mal aufgesucht wird, bin ich dort natürlich auch schon 1,2 mal beim fischen gewesen 

muss mich meinen vorrednern anschließen. das fischen vom ufer aus ist besonders an den schilfgürteln (wenn sie vom ufer aus befischbar sind)und an den hafeneinfahrten lohnenswert. jedoch hat man die besten vorraussetzungen seinem anglerglück nachzuhelfen, wenn man sich von den unzähligen anglerläden ein boot ausleiht (liegen so im schnitt bei 8€ pro tag).

nicht zu vernachlässigen sind die vielen kleinen kanäle die vom balaton ins landesinnere führen. an diesen kanälen sind sehr schöne aale, karpfen und vorallem hechte zu fangen.

ich persönlich verbringe die meiste zeit am kleinen balaton (kis-balaton genannt).
hierbei handelt es sich um ein gewaltiges biotop, dass durch eine strasse zweigeteilt ist. es darf allerdings nur von den strassenseiten aus befischt werden. baden, boot fahren oder ähnliches ist dort verboten.
verbunden ist der kleine mit dem großen balaton durch den fluß "zala".

einfach ein bischen googeln und wenn man sich in ungarn befindet mit den einheimischen unterhalten. man erhält dort gute auskünfte was hotspots und tackle betrifft, ist alles ein bischen lockerer als bei uns.


----------



## moardin (23. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn*

Wo du gerade von der Zala sprichst... Weißt du, wie es in der Zala etwas weiter weg vom Balaton aussieht? Speziell in der Gegend um Zalaistvánd, wenn dir das was sagt? 
In dem Dorf bin ich nämlich desöfteren und der Weg zum Balaton ist mir, wenn ich spontan mal los will, etwas zu weit (50 km).


----------



## Balaton1980 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Plattensee, Ungarn*

zum fluß zala selbst kann ich dir leider keine objektive auskunft geben, da ich diesen nicht befische.
allerdings kann ich mir gut vorstellen das dort auch was geht.
frag doch einfach mal die einheimischen wenn du dort öfters bist.


----------

